# Playing with gills



## Claudio Pia (Dec 23, 2010)

D300, 180mm, iso 200
f9 1/13, 3pod, cable, mirror
2010








Claudio Pia


----------



## Formatted (Dec 23, 2010)

Really rather cool!

What lenses were you using? 
Do you have a larger picture of the object to give us a idea of what it actually is?


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2010)

Great shot indeed!!! 

Won't you shoot anything other than mushrooms? 

Regards


----------



## Claudio Pia (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank's formatted!

Hi Frequency,
here Gallery, Photography, Shots, Foto nature photos, fotografia naturalistica i've 27 gallery.

But now i post only my mushrooms 2010 Autumn work!

By from a rainy Chiavari (near Genoa)

Cloude


----------



## Frequency (Dec 24, 2010)

WOW; why don't you post some of those great images here? or did you feel this is enough for them??? 

Regards


----------



## Claudio Pia (Dec 24, 2010)

In 2011 i'll do it!

Ciao!!!


----------



## Frequency (Dec 24, 2010)

Happy 2011!!!


----------



## Compaq (Dec 28, 2010)

Claudio Pia, those images on your site are amazing. Breathtaking. And I loved the backstage galleries 

How much time do you use setting up the gear on each site?

edit: I thanked you for providing that link. I'll bookmark it, if you don't mind!


----------



## Claudio Pia (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank's for visiting my site and bookmark it!!!

I takes, for setting from 5 minutes to 30 minutes!!!!

Thank's!!!

Claudio Pia

PS: where are you from??


----------



## Whootsinator (Dec 28, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL! I love mushrooms...


----------



## Claudio Pia (Dec 28, 2010)

Me too!!!

Thank's my friend!

Claudio Pia


----------

